# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Plane crashes

## Soviet 89

Hey all! My first post, sorry if it's long winded!  ::embarrassed:: 

Does anybody else here suffer from recurring nightmares of plane crashes? The problem started about a year ago. I used to love flying, until my trip to Egypt. There were technical problems on the plane such as lights failing, I also had a terrible fever and was very sick the whole flight back. From here on I suffered from dreadful nightmares, so vivid that I decided to never fly again! 

These nightmares have honestly traumatized me. For example we were driving just past an airport last week and a plane came in to land. It was so close and just the sight of it absolutely freaked me out. 

At first in my nightmares, I was always on the plane when I would find out it was crashing. Over time I would generally witness planes crashing while I was stood at a distance, there is always a huge crashing sound and an explosion of fire. They seem so real. In one of them a plane crashed into the houses across the street and there was a huge firestorm. In my most recent dreams I am always in a foreign country and then am told that I have to fly back. It's such a relief when I wake up!

----------


## ElizVanZee

A plane in dreams can be seen as representing the idea of a plan and also reflects thinking at a higher level of intelligence. It can also reflect spiritual thinking. Planes that crash would refer to a plan failing or perhaps to a failing in your spiritual thinking. When the planes crash involving an explosion and fire, it reflects the idea of a plan going down in flames, that is, it illustrates failing spectacularly. Your dreams seem to suggest that you find yourself in situations in which your plan seems to be failing but are also witnessing the plans of many other people failing. [This might happen to reassure you that it is not only you who experiences a failing from time to time.]

You might find it informative to read your real life experiences as if they were a dream. Looking at your first experience of fear when flying, it appears that a fear of a plan failing or of there being a failing in your spiritual thinking is evident. [Did you have concerns about some technicalities of a plan you were using?] The airport experience suggests that you are freaked out at the idea of a plan actually succeeding (as would be illustrated when a plane lands safely) As your dreams show you, you may be using some foreign grounds of reasoning where using plans or some spiritual thinking could be involved. (I am always in a foreign country and then am told that I have to fly) Your fear of flying is associated with your psychological fear of plans failing. Conquer this fear and youll happily fly again. [Do you try to have positive expectations.?]

----------

